# Dead Daewoo SetPal Freeview - repair advice?



## spid3r (Dec 14, 2002)

Unfortunately my SetPal Freeview box died. The symptoms are no power at all, no LEDs, nothing. I've plugged in a lead I know has a good fuse and it's dead. I've opened it up and measured the output voltages on the supply lines and they're pretty much zero.

The problem is that the SetPal was a cracking tuner for Tivo since you can disable MHEG, set it to power on after a power cut, and it was very stable. I'm reluctant to replace it (since you can't buy them any more and there are none on eBay) so I'd like to repair it.

By Googling I've read that the common failure is a big capacitor on the PSU board (http://www.satcure.co.uk/accs/page12.htm#c101) but would that kill it dead, or cause malfunctions? The one on my board isn't domed up or anything. The only suspicious thing is a small 8pin IC labelled '5H02659R V252' which looks like it has lightly scorched the surrounding PCB. Anyone know what this is - I can't seem to find any info on it. But that could just mean it runs hot I guess...

Failing that, has anyone got a Daewoo DS608P that's broken in some other way that I could have the PSU from?


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

Have you checked the fuse on the psu? It's the black cylinder marked F101 next to the warning..

As you see from my photo the pcb is slightly charred around IC101.









There might be different versions of the psu so yours might look different.


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

They still crop up on ebay; there is a Daewoo ending on the 8th and one, under the Portland brand, ended last night at £13 delivered.

I think I kept a semi-dead one which still powers up. I'll need to hunt for it and try it first though.


----------



## Marathon (Oct 5, 2001)

Hi Spid3r,
I also have a Daewoo STB and it has just died too - it just buzzes when powered up - no LEDs lit and no digital video.

I took it apart and there aren't any burnt bits! On checking the fuse (F101) it appears to be OK. However, the capacitor (C101) seems to have failed - I tried charging it on a 9v battery and then putting a volt meter to it - no kick at all (not a very scientific test but I think it should've given some indication). Have you checked your C101?


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

I take it you did this capacitor test with it out of circuit? In circuit it would quickly lose its charge.


----------



## spid3r (Dec 14, 2002)

Thanks for the replies - only just noticed. For some reason the forum is emailing me about a thread I contributed to years ago, but not this one...

I was going to ask about the fuse, because I saw that warning, but couldn't see one. I'll check that tonight. I ordered a replacement C101 from Satcure in any case - figured it was worth a &#163;5 punt. I'll keep you posted. I found something on Google Groups too which said that the scorch marks around the IC are normal.


----------



## Marathon (Oct 5, 2001)

Yes, I checked the C101 out-of-circuit.

...I have now replaced it with a new one and my box is now working again! 

Hope you have similar fortune.


----------



## cleudo (Apr 7, 2002)

&#163;5 for a capacitor? ouch!


----------



## spid3r (Dec 14, 2002)

£2 for the cap, then VAT and P&P 

I checked the continuity across that fuse - seems dead. I went to Maplin to try and buy a replacement and there's nothing like that in their catalogue. Anyone know where I could get one? I work in Central London if anyone has any place in mind... I think RS components online requires a minimum spend, and 1 fuse isn't going to cut it!


----------



## alan_m_2004 (Jan 6, 2005)

You could try cpc who are the 'non trade' face of farnell - http://cpc.farnell.com/jsp/home/homepage.jsp , no minimum order that I am aware of although the handling charge and p&p makes it a tad expensive.

Alternatively RS have a trade desk at heathrow, gatwick, bow and watford amongst other places if you travel out that far - http://uk.rs-online.com/web/generalDisplay.html?id=aboutRS&file=tc1 . I believe you can buy anything there in it's minimum quantity.

HTH,

Alan.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

I have a trade account with CPC.

This one is £1.0125 each, minimum order five.

http://cpc.farnell.com/jsp/Componen...playProduct.jsp?sku=CA04989&_requestid=265997

Could probably offer them for £1.50 including P&P if a minimum of five are ordered. However I am working away for two weeks, so would be the end of January before I could send them out.

If interested PM me. Cash or PO preferred, no PayPal.


----------



## spid3r (Dec 14, 2002)

I have the capacitor, but now I need the fuse. Nowhere seems to have them. RS and Farnell basically make you spend £10 on any order, so the best I can find is www.penninecomponents.co.uk which should be able to supply me a few for a fiver (shipping is £3.75) but the company that makes them (Wickman) has been bought and they're checking availability for me...

What a palaver!

EDIT they don't have any. Aaargh. However I found these guys and they have them:
http://www.cricklewoodelectronics.com/Cricklewood/home.php
And they charge a very reasonable £3 P&P even for tiny orders. Fingers crossed...


----------



## spid3r (Dec 14, 2002)

Well yesterday I replaced the capacitor and the fuse, then plugged it in and the PSU exploded with a bright flash and pop. The area around that IC looks even more burned now. Looks like I'll have to get a new Freeview box...


----------

